# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  Работы Сартаковой Евгении

## Сартакова Евгения

Уважаемые все! Пожалуйста оцените творение семейное... Все сходу...
Пальчиковая игра "Про муху":
http://ifolder.ru/14917797

----------


## Светорада

Женечка, очень понравилась ваша муха с огромным брюхом.

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Через 2 дня выложу 2 мелодекламации, они на студии, обрабатываются.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
Даю ссылки на творческие ноты:
http://ifolder.ru/14921926
http://dump.ru/file/3740026

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
нотки
http://dump.ru/file/3740052
http://ifolder.ru/14922111

*Добавлено через 28 минут*
Моя песня "Ладошки"
плюс:http://ifolder.ru/14922300

*Добавлено через 35 минут*
минус песни Ладошки:
http://ifolder.ru/14922462

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

По поводу длительностей... Не знаю как их выкладывать сюда картинами... Еще не освоилась. А с "Ладошками" интересная история... Знакомый все это натворил... записал минус и уехал с фонограммой в Таганрог... мельком про него говорила Вам. Там нашел девочку, я ее даже и не видела... разучили песню... поехали в Анапу на конкурс... получили диплом лауреата... и все...выслал мне аудио формат и это все, что об этом мне известно...
А муха - это почти экспромт--- Мы с Вовой разглядывали  ваш методический материал и увидели картинку, на которой была змея, а ней ней муха... Вовочка сказал... "На змее лежала муха..." родилась строка и само собой пошел текст... Потом придумали движения, конечно, это нужно корректировать и корректировать и соответственно текст заучить надо, но мы хотели все побыстрее донести, поэтому чистовик будет уже с моими детками в школе.

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

А вот мой обещанный звездопад:
http://www.filehoster.ru/files/dv0540
Еще одна ссылочка на "Звездопад":
http://ifolder.ru/14951166

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Когда я соединяла текст с музыкой, плакала, мой старший сын тоже плакал, а младший засыпает под "Звездопад"... На студии сказали: "Забирай свой "Звездопад", мы обревелись". Доводить до слез не хотелось никого... Возникает желание слушать и слушать... БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

клип - хорошо, спасибо за подсказку.

«Гимн о музыке» муз. Сартаковой Е. сл. Ефимовой Т.

Слов о музыке немало сказано,
И прекрасных сложено стихов,
А она неповторимо разная,
Ввысь летит до самых облаков.

Припев:
И снова музыка звучит,
Нас окрыляет и манит,
И за собой мечту зовет!
Вперед! Вперед! Вперед!
Звенит весною и дождем,
Сверкает солнечным лучом
Повсюду музыка!
Мы в сердце с ней живем!

Словно с верным другом, с нею вместе.
В путь собрался, музыка с тобой!
Полетит как птица в звонкой песне.
Колыбельной станет под луной.

Припев:
И снова музыка звучит,
Нас окрыляет и манит,
И за собой мечту зовет!
Вперед! Вперед! Вперед!
Звенит весною и дождем,
Сверкает солнечным лучом
Повсюду музыка!
Мы в сердце с ней живем!

Если вдруг о чем - то запечалишься,
Позови и музыка придет!
В звуках вечных словно обновляешься!
Свет и мир гармония несет!

Припев:
И снова музыка звучит,
Нас окрыляет и манит,
И за собой мечту зовет!
Вперед! Вперед! Вперед!
Звенит весною и дождем,
Сверкает солнечным лучом
Повсюду музыка!
Мы в сердце с ней живем!
Повсюду музыка!
Мы в сердце с ней живеееем!
*Добавлено через 21 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********ru/918835.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 30 минут*
ВОТ ССЫЛКА НА МУЗЫКУ:http:/*************.com/files/vjmh7mlwd

*Добавлено через 43 минуты*
*песенка про ритмику*[IMG]http://*********ru/921906.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 45 минут*
«Про ритмику» муз. и сл. Сартаковой Е.

*Чтоб на инструментах хорошо играть,
На сольфеджио классно петь, ноты все узнать.
Чтобы слышать музыку, рассказать о ней,
Нам поможет ритмика и движенья в ней.*

*Доли хорошо считать, слышать ушком звук,
И ритмично нам шагать, становится в круг.
Нам поможет ритмика, нам поможет ритмика.*

*Можем превратиться в пушистого мы зайчика,
В хитрую лисичку, в воробья пузатого,
И в медведя косолапого и в лося рогатого.*

*Можем ветер показать, как могут листики летать.
Превратить мяч в снежный ком, посмотреть волшебный сон.
Помогает ритмика, помогает ритмика,
Помогает ритмика, ритмика.*

*Добавлено через 54 минуты*
*А ЭТО ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ ДЕТИ, КОТОРЫЕ ИСПОЛНЯЮТ ЭТУ ПЕСЕНКУ!!!!*

ССЫЛКА:
http:/*************.com/files/wsy1bnvhl

----------


## SeverynkaIrina

Женечка! Звездопад просто ЧУДО! Действительно хочется слушать и слушать! Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## matvi-elena

> Когда я соединяла текст с музыкой, плакала, мой старший сын тоже плакал, а младший засыпает под "Звездопад"... На студии сказали: "Забирай свой "Звездопад", мы обревелись". Доводить до слез не хотелось никого... Возникает желание слушать и слушать... БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!


Женя, поздравляем с созданием такого чуда!!! Очень проникновенно...талантливо... для души...здорово! Мне очень понравилось. Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Олесечка

Женечка, у меня просто нет слов...Спасибо!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*«Если есть друзья» муз. Сартаковой Е. сл. Ефимовой Т.

Если хмурый день стоит с утра за окном.
И наполнила собой хандра весь твой дом.
Улыбнуться вдруг не стало сил, даже кот с тобою загрустил.
Белый свет совсем не мил.

Ты друзей на помощь позови, торопись.
И фломастеры свои возьми, не ленись.
Нарисуйте ясным небосвод. Станет все тогда наоборот.
День в улыбке расцвет.

Припев:
Снова без сомненья, будет смех, веселье.
Детям грустить никак нельзя.

Мы захлопаем в ладоши, -3 хлопка.
Сразу станет день хорошим – 3 хлопка.
Если есть друзья. – 2 раза.

В детстве  очень просто сотворить чудеса.
На ковре с друзьями можно плыть в небеса.
И в бою дракона победить, 
Зиму в лето мигом превратить и на голове ходить.

Ну, а, если собралась гроза, не беда.
Пусть не брошено блестит слеза, ерунда.
Позови друзей и все пройдет.
И опять твоя душа поет. День улыбками цветет.

Припев:
Снова без сомненья, будет смех, веселье.
Детям грустить никак нельзя.

Мы захлопаем в ладоши, -3 хлопка.
Сразу станет день хорошим – 3 хлопка.
Если есть друзья. – 3 раза.

Если есть друзья. – 3 раза.*

*Добавлено через 44 минуты*
*ссылка на видео:*http:/*************.com/files/3hn0cfa6j

*Добавлено через 50 минут*
*Ссылка на фонограмму "Если есть друзья":*

http:/*************.com/files/zegnbx6wi

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Клип про длительности, правда может быть музыка и не вкладывается в картинный ряд. Мне очень хочется, чтобы вы увидели и представили, что все длительности очень 
живые..
http://ifolder.ru/14974397

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
еще одна ссылка на клип:
http://dump.ru/file/3759109

----------


## Олесечка

Женя, здорово! А может их еще больше оживить? Добавить цвета, фона (моря к рыбке, зелени к гроздьям ягод) и.т.д.?Но это я так... Замечательный клип!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Олеся! Спасибо! Это очень хорошая идея. Я опять немножко поторопилась. Обязательно подумаю над вашим предложением. Вы мне все очень так помогаете, особенно моя любимая Татьяна Анатольевна! Замечательный, всепонимающий и необыкновенный человек!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Олесечка

Женечка, песни Ваши я пока только качаю. У меня сложные взаимоотношения с "Депозитом". Сгораю от нетерпения.Не сомневаюсь, что это очередной шедевр. Вы-очень талантливый человек!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Олесечка! Спасибо большое! Но вы меня переоцениваете! :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 37 минут*
А вот нотки в картинке:
http://*********ru/951654.jpg

----------


## Светорада

*Сартакова Евгения*,
 ВАш звездопад просто потрясающий!!! Супер!!! Мне очень понравилось, мне безумно понравилось!!!
песни не могу скачать, сейчас пишу с чужого компьютера, а он не в ладах с депозитом, по приезду домой обязательно прослушаю их. 
Спасибо вам, талантливая и замечательная девушка, с далекой Камчатки!!!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

*"Новогодняя песенка" !!!*

ссылка:

http:/*************.com/files/znj2wv96z


ссылка на минус:

http:/*************.com/files/fryiadnyz
Вот обещали заснять Новогодний концерт..... а теперь не придется... Концерт отменили в связи с эпидемией гриппа. Немного грустно, но мы не расстраиваемся, ведь такие замечательные номера пойдут в любой концерт... Подключим родителей и в отчетном концерте все покажем. Поэтому ждем весеннего отчетного концерта.

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Предлагаю  мелодекламацию "Солнце":
Если понравится, то и минус попозже.

Солнце (мелодекламация)

Колокольчик синенький 
Прозвенел букашке: 
« Ты скажи мне, милая, 
Что там за ромашка  2 

Выросла над облаком 
жёлтая такая, 
Яркая, лучистая, 
очень уж большая?» 

«Это, кроха, не цветок, - 
Та в ответ смеётся, - 
Это крупное светило 
Под названьем Солнце». 

Автор: Тамара Маршалова

ссылка:http://ifolder.ru/15007479[IMG]http://*********org/59373.png[/IMG]

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

А это мои второклассники... Фото сделано со стула.... чтобы охватить всех:
[IMG]http://*********org/8170.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Ура!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Мои картинки научились грузиться!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Женя! класс у Вас большой, а парт сколько!!!! неужели они все бывают заняты???? Столько детей в группе???
Я стараюсь по возможности освобожлать пространство для хотя бы минимального движения в классе.

Послушайте! А почему обязательно ждать концерта! Вы это в классе все делайте и снимайте, как только форма будет готова, просто в уроке. А еще лучше сам урок. Концерт -- хорошо, а урок -- не заменить ничем.
Подумайте!

А почему же Ваши длительности не украшают класс, хотя бы где-нибудь, как орнамент или как (я опять про свое, извините)своеобразные на красном фоне "иероглифы".

 Этот класс большой, но он не мой... мы в нем редко занимаемся когда нас приходит по 13-15 человек. Парт в этом году поставили много, так как группы большие.
А мой класс маленький. Место у нас мало.. пространство практически нет...
Но я прошу  убрать длинный  письменный стол, он много занимает места...
 тогда расширится класс, будет место побольше... Мне очень понравился вариант с маленькими... вставать на стул....
Вот это хорошее решение проблемы..
А детей снимать обязательно будем, как только закончатся "затяжные" каникулы.
Да, с украшением в классах вообще сложно, так как здание старое... пере латанное, залатанное. Классы теоретические находятся на втором этаже, а с крыши в непогоду капает, а то и по стене все течет, поэтому эти нотки только в памяти, сейчас ничего нет...

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Женя! Вы начали развивать себя в жанре колыбельных? Очень красиво! Начало трудное из-за медленного темпа и слушается немного трудно.... но с момента пения все выравнивается. Мелодия -- чудо! Голос изумительный по тембру. И как красиво окончание!!!!! Спасибо!!!
Собирайте свои модели! Это как раньше были песни для детей. которые исполнялись взрослыми. Сейчас появляются вновь... Вот и Вы могли бы сделать очень красивый цикл...

Музыка Ваша?

Спасибо!! Как то музыка и текст сами нашли друг друга (музыка не моя, скачана с какого то музыкального сайта)...
А в жанрах пробую себя в разных... границ и рамок нет... это же все музыка...
и совершенствоваться надо во всем (это мое мнение)...
Да, цикл это хорошо...
Мне очень нравится заниматься мелодекламацией... почему раньше об этом не задумывалась... вот все потому, что встретила ВАС, это самое настоящее чудо!!!!!!!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

сПАСИБО! СОГЛАСНА! БУДЕМ РАБОТАТЬ!

----------


## begden

«Гимн о музыке» муз. Сартаковой Е. сл. Ефимовой Т.[/QUOTE]

Это здорово, только где бы услышать мелодию?

Песня Новый год очень зажигвтельная! Спасибо!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Мелодию гимна о музыке скину обязательно.

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Здравствуйте все!  комп пропадал, что то не хотел со мной быть в дружеских отношениях. Сейчас живет.
В этом (учебном году) у нас в старших классах теоретическая олимпиада по 2 номинациям: сольфеджио и музыкальная литература по творчеству Шопена... Готовимся очень старательно... и я предложила перевести жанры композитора в образы.... мы подобрали картины, наложили на музыку композитора и вашему вниманию предлагаю клип. Очень ждем вашей реакции... Стоит ли такую форму работы использовать на уроках муз. литературы...
Мы очень старались.
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/54992.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

ссылка на клип:http://infanata.ifolder.ru/15102232

----------


## Vika23

К сожалению, не скачался файл:frown:

Мы тоже погружены в музыку Шопена.
Нашла стихи...

Мазурка Шопена 

Какая участь нас постигла,
как повезло нам в этот час,
когда бегущая пластинка
одна лишь разделяла нас!

Сначала тоненько шипела,
как уж, изъятый из камней,
но очертания Шопена
приобретала всё слышней.

И забирала круче, круче,
и обещала: быть беде,
и расходились эти круги,
как будто круги по воде.

И тоненькая, как мензурка
внутри с водицей голубой,
стояла девочка-мазурка,
покачивая головой.

Как эта, с бедными плечами,
по-польски личиком бела,
разведала мои печали
и на себя их приняла?

Она протягивала руки
и исчезала вдалеке,
сосредоточив эти звуки
в иглой исчерченном кружке. 


Белла Ахмадулина

И еще одно..

Шопен

(Северянин, Игорь)

Кто в кружева вспененные Шопена,
Благоуханные, не погружал 
Своей души? Кто слаже не дрожал, 
Когда кипит в отливе лунном пена?

Кто не склонял колени — и колена! — 
Пред той, кто выглядит, как идеал, 
Чей непостижный облик трепетал 
В сетях его приманчивого плена?

То воздуха не самого ли вздох? 
Из всех богов наибожайший бог — 
Бог музыки — в его вселился opus,

Где все и вся почти из ничего, 
Где все объемны промельки его, 
Как на оси вращающийся глобус!

1926

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Спасибо! В картинах дети увидели  и представили такие жанры:
1. Импровизация
2. Баллада
3. Прелюдия
4. Этюд№12
5. Баркарола (лодочка мысленно)
6. Прелюдия
7. Ноктюрн
8. Этюд E-dur
9. Концерт 
10. Скерцо
11. Полонез
12. Мазурка
13. Болеро
14. Тарантелла
15. Вариации
16. Песня
17. Колыбельная
18. Прелюдия
19. Экспромт
20. Вальс
21. Вальс
22. Соната
23. Фантазия

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Виктория!!! Спасибо за поэтические строки, мы их с детьми читали... Файл попробуйте еще раз скачать! Должно получиться.

----------


## Vika23

Женя здорово!!! Особенно понравились вариации, экспромт, вальс.
В ролике деонстрация некоторых жанров идет несколько раз. Это как-то связанно с конкретными музыкальными примерами?

Отличная идея, мне кажется сейчас можно и по музыкальной литературе делать новые, совершенно не похожие на тесты которые мы знаем - тесты-образы, тесты картины в единении с музыкой!!!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

СПАСИБО, ВИКА! ЖАНРЫ, КОТОРЫЕ ПОВТОРЯЮТСЯ НЕВОЗМОЖНО УБРАТЬ, БЫЛО ЗАДУМАНО ТАК ДЕТЬМИ... ПРОСИЛИ ОСТАВИТЬ... ХОЧЕТСЯ ТВОРИТЬ И ТВОРИТЬ...

----------


## Олесечка

Женечка - искусительница. Я все-таки бросила все и посмотрела.Спасибо, дорогая. Мне очень понравилось. Очень нежно,трепетно, романтично! Мишане покажу.


...Пусть это вальс или прелюд — 
какая чистая палитра! 
С его гармонией и ритмом 
отождествляю Божий суд. 
(А, Дольский)

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

уРААААААААА!! НАКОНЕЦ ТО МОЯ МИЛАЯ ОЛЕСЕЧКА РЯДОМ! СПАСИБОЧКИ!!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

ПРошу прощение за мое отсутствие... творческая пауза....

Предлагаю клип видео-ритм "Поиграем в слова"
Своеобразное чтение слов по картинкам под музыку со сменой ритмических рисунков.
Начинаем с четвертей, целая, чередование четвертей и восьмых, из-за такта (снежинка), в конце восьмая с двумя шестнадцатыми и четверть (велосипед) без музыки (свободное чтение).
Можно использовать с п/г, с первоклассниками...

Обе ссылки рабочие.
ссылка:http://www.filehoster.ru/files/dz0443
еще одна ссылка: http://ifolder.ru/15264177

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Поиграем..
[IMG]http://*********ru/934085.jpg[/IMG]
Поиграем...
[IMG]http://*********ru/939205.jpg[/IMG]
поиграем в слова :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/921797.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Олесечка

Женя, спасибо! Очень здорово придумано. Только у меня не везде получалось прочитать вместе с музыкой. Я еще попробую. Женечка, а можно предложение? В клипе очень хорошие картинки и "взрослые", и особенно детские. Вместе , мне кажется, они не очень здесь сочетаются. Может все картинки оставить "детскими". Такие они у тебя милые, один слон чего стоит.

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Спасибо, Олесечка! С картинками думала по разному... и детские, и взрослые... Соглашусь... Немного переделаю.... с музыкой было сложно... сама по себе она интересная... присутствие ритмического остинато.... сложность была в наложении на музыку.... если корректируешь в середине, то потом с музыкой не состыковка...приходилось каждый раз сначала прокручивать...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
 О музыке думаю и буду думать.... Это мои дети "кормят" такими шедеврами... зацепились за ритмическую пульсацию.... от классики не отказываемся... на уроке работаем с классическим репертуаром... немного разнообразия думаю не повредит...
Приветы передаю регулярно всем. Екатерина наша передает и вам огромный привет... 
Вова очень обожает все то, что  подарили нам... мы с ним частенько рассматриваем картинки.. поем .... играем... ему очень нравится...

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Воздушный поцелуй от ВОВОЧКИ:
[IMG]http://*********ru/932958.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
А это творчество Дениса старшего сына... Правда, наверное, лучше перенести в "Детскую":
[IMG]http://*********ru/923742.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/976977.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/974929.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/981073.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********ru/969809.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Предлагаю мелодекламацию:
Ветреный алмаз

Я слыхала где то есть океан мечты
Под небесной полосой лазоревой сосны..
Под навесом голубым
Между двух лесов
Расстилается прилив  колдовской.

Там растут в заливе неба свежие цветы
Там сияют пред рассветом яркие сады
И ни что не омрачает светлых нежных глаз
Этот свет луча зовется ветреный алмаз.

Я слыхала где -то есть ветреный алмаз,
Он в ночи  не греет солнца, не поет для нас.
Он под утро светит слепо лишь, кто ждет мечту
И кто верит только лишь ему.

Если ветреный алмаз в океан мечты
Опустить хотя на миг,
Забудешь беды ты.
Разорвется круг ненастья,
Засияет вновь
Капля счастья новым светом
И волшебным сном.
Капля счастья новым светом
И волшебным сном.

5.12.09г.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
ссылка на музыку:
http://ifolder.ru/15324096

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
Поздравляю всех с праздником, Днем семьи!
Счастья, радости, удачи, нежной, ласковой Любви
Всем желаю от души!
[IMG]http://*********ru/955493.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 52 минуты*
ветреный аламаз
[IMG]http://*********ru/943204.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олесечка

Женечка, теперь и музыку нашла. Очень красиво! А стихи такие мечтательные,ты и сама наверное такая... А мелодекламация, это даже не мелодекламация, а самая настоящая песня, скорее романс. Очень щемяще, очень проникновенно, просто музыка души и сердца. А как у тебя родились такие слова? Что тебя подтолкнуло? Даже само название - необыкновенное... Ты-волшебница!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Олесечка! Спасибо огромное за поддержку и понимание! Сама не понимаю, как получилось. У меня до этого жуткая была "целая" и застойная творческая пауза. Думала не выйду из нее. Подтолкнула музыка. Самое лучшее восприятие музыки - интимное, когда слушаю в наушниках, тогда можно сконцентрироваться. И вот произошёл внутренний толчок...слушая музыку, наслаивался текст... Сама не знаю, откуда такое название... сама себе удивляюсь... Спасибо еще раз!!!

----------


## Светорада

Женя, ваш алмаз чудесный, даже волшебный. Как тонко вы, умеете прочувствовать образ. Такой  нежный, светлый. Музыка замечательная, проникновенная. у этой группы вся музыка  замечательная.

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Александра! Спасибо вам, что заглядываете на мою страничку.  Сейчас записываю свои уроки, просматриваю...редактирую...работаю над собой.... хочется показать всем своих детишек, но как то страшновато.... а вдруг что-то не так... 
 Дети обожают "Паутину" и особенно "Бели маму"...
Я в подготовительную группу посадила и родителей...
Но вот только слова "Паутины" один куплет, а там 3 куплета... очень хотелось бы вас попросить слова других куплетов. Огромное спасибо от меня и от моих детишек.
Да, с одной девочкой, второклассницей, будем пробовать читать мелодекламацию "Солнце"...девочка очень музыкальная, способная, выразительная и эмоциональная...а самое главное... тонко чувствующая...

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

А что касается уроков... то скажу так...До встречи с вами свои уроки всегда считала яркими, интересными, творческими, но сейчас, познакомившись с вами, все перевернулось.. и внутри и внешне...поэтому хочется выглядеть положительно и достойно... чтобы вы и все могли порадоваться.

А "Паучина" - пальчиковая игра... там эти слова в куплетах???

А с родителями происходят чудеса...они входят в класс и выходят счастьем и улыбкой на лице... В конце урока придумали "прощалку" под колокольчик: при расставании каждый звонит и дети, и родители в колокольчик и говорит "До свидания"...
Я с ними работаю в плане общения на форуме... не могу заставить сходить и поделиться впечатлениями, узнать много интересного...надеюсь, что в ближайшее будущее все таки удастся их увидеть здесь, с нами.

Мелодекламацию использовать "Солнце"... как что то будет вырисовываться, запишем видео и покажем.

*Добавлено через 44 минуты*

Познав все прелести интервалов (ваших супер неповторимых интервальных партитур), разрешите преподнести в качестве скромного подарка творение "Одинокая бабочка"...
Извините, пожалуйста за качество ноток...
ссылка на ноты: http://*********ru/929423.gif

[IMG]http://*********ru/959119.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 45 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/929423.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

"Пыль вишневая"
12.12.09г

Зеркальное природное,
прекрасным упоенное… 
Зарделась светом северным
Заря потоком огненным.

А с нею бесполуденным взглянуло око сонное, 
Подуло ветром медленным
Осело пылью вишневою…

И там, где не странствуют
И там, где не царствуют,
Там облако бескрылое
Вздыхает тихо милое…

Бутонами нежнейшими
Заря играла  в облаке
Но вдруг потухла, скрылась, 
в перине бело-пушистой, 

А око ветром медленным 
Растлалось  пылью вишневою…
***
[IMG]http://*********ru/921295.jpg[/IMG]
ссылка на музыку: http://upload.com.ua/get/901229871
еще: http://ifolder.ru/15434802
[IMG]http://*********ru/977614.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олесечка

Женечка, какая же ты умничка и очень-очень талантливый человек!

----------


## Nelli

Женя, хочу поблагодарить Вас за  ваше творчество. Ваши стихи изумительные, а вместе с музыкой - это уже что-то новое. Я работаю в детском саду, маленьким детям пока не показываю. Но  педагогов познакомила с вашим творчеством и с творчеством  коллег этой беседки. Полный восторг, и мне, кажется, что многие на свою работу стали смотреть по другому. Спасибо вам. :Ok:

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Дорогая моя Олесечка!!! Ну, куда же ты пропала??? Мне тебя очень не хватает... Твоего общения..:frown:

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Спасибо ВАм огромное!!! Извините, не знаю вашего имени!!! 
Я вас понимаю, что этот материал не для деток из детского садика...
Но вы мне подали хорошую идею...
Попробую подарить вам что-нибудь для работы...
А "муху" (пальчиковую игру) не пробовали???
Сейчас я ее немного украшаю... Результат работы будет позже.
Заходите на страничку, очень вам рада.
Будем общаться! Еще раз спасибо Вам и всем, кто поддерживает!!!

----------


## Олесечка

Женя, у меня сломался компьютер, его увезли в сервис и это надолго. Муж мне купил несколько дней назад ноутбук, теперь я снова смогу быть с Вами. а еще Мишенька заболел скарлатиной, так вообще ничего не надо было. мне тоже Вас очень не хватало.  :flower:

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Хорошо, что есть ноутбук, но грустно, что Мишенька заболел!!!! Ему скорейшего выздоровления!!!! А маме сил!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

МОй любимый и первый вокализ:
[IMG]http://*********ru/972318.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/963102.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## begden

> МОй любимый и первый вокализ:
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/963102.jpg[/IMG]


Вот это да! А я пристаю, где вокализ фа мажор, потеряла, дайте фонограмму :biggrin: А это оказывается, твоё творчество. Мне показалось, что это стиль Рондо Венециано, я скачала кучу их музыки, искала там  :Aga:  Хороший вокализ, спасибо  :Ok:  , мы его уже поём!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Ой, как здорово!!! ТОлько там немного не хватает бемолей....во втором предложении, поторопилась....ми-бемоль.... я добавлю и  выложу...:wink:

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Добавила.
Вокализик с бемолями:
[IMG]http://*********ru/933451.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## begden

Женя, аккорд, который ты исправила, ми бемоль-фа диез-ля-до?

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Да....именно такой аккорд.... Вы меня извините....тороплюсь и пропускаю.... :Oj:

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Обещанная музыка...
Гимн о музыке (фонограмма на другой странице мастерской):
[IMG]http://*********ru/947812.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
продолжение...
[IMG]http://*********ru/937572.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 25 минут*
Для маленьких: пальчиковая песенка "Про булочку" (слова ....)
Движение все по тексту.
Я красива - держим "юбочку"
Я кругла - руками рисуем перед собой круг
Меня бабушка пекла - "печем пирожки" (ладошка на ладошку)
Маком посыпала - имитируем движение "посыпание"
Маслом поливала - имитируем движение "поливала"
Вот так, вот так - пальцы в кулачке, большой выставлен ("во!")
Маком посыпала - имитируем движение "посыпание"
Вот так, вот так - пальцы в кулачке, большой выставлен ("во!")
Маслом поливала - имитируем движение "поливала".
[IMG]http://*********ru/926308.gif[/IMG]
Песенка:
[IMG]http://*********ru/932452.jpg[/IMG]

Кушайте на здоровье!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Где все??? ауууууууууууу..Может быть моя страничка не нужна??:confused:

----------


## begden

> .Может быть моя страничка не нужна??


Что за пессимизм?  :redface: Очень даже нужна. Я, например, с малышами не работаю, а на всё, что меня касается, реагирую  :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Nelli

Женя, спасибо за вкусную песенку. Выучу со своими маленькими детьми. Они любят петь и показывать. Жень. твоя страничка очень, очень нужна. просто сейчас идёт подготовка к Новому году. Женя, к тебе ёщё такой вопрос. У меня младший сын заканчивает музыкальную школу по классу гитары  ( он - лауреат всероссийских и международных конкурсов). Сейчас увлёкся электрогитарой. Ему понравился "Гимн о музыке", он хочет сыграть и спеть  его в школе на вечере. Он спрашивает разрешения, авторство сохранит, но сделает свою аранжировку.
Нина.

----------


## Светорада

> Где все??? ауууууууууууу..Может быть моя страничка не нужна??:confused:


очень нужна!!! и я появляюсь когда имеется возможность.

спасибо :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## matvi-elena

> Где все??? ауууууууууууу..Может быть моя страничка не нужна??


Женечка, забегаю на минутку...завтра семинар по сетевому взаимодействию у меня в ДС,  Планируем снимать на видео, всё тогда выложу.  А  у тебя очень классные модельки для малышей! Обязательно возьмем  в работу  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Что за пессимизм?  Очень даже нужна. Я, например, с малышами не работаю, а на всё, что меня касается, реагирую  ..

Дорогая Алла! Спасибо!! Вижу, что все живы... Хочется со всеми вами общения...критики любой.... Для меня важно не молчание....понимаю, что не права...:smile:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Женя, спасибо за вкусную песенку. Выучу со своими маленькими детьми. Они любят петь и показывать. Жень. твоя страничка очень, очень нужна. просто сейчас идёт подготовка к Новому году. Женя, к тебе ёщё такой вопрос. У меня младший сын заканчивает музыкальную школу по классу гитары ( он - лауреат всероссийских и международных конкурсов). Сейчас увлёкся электрогитарой. Ему понравился "Гимн о музыке", он хочет сыграть и спеть его в школе на вечере. Он спрашивает разрешения, авторство сохранит, но сделает свою аранжировку.
Нина.

Дорогая Нина!!! Конечно, я только "за"...
Только с вас обещание... Пожалуйста и мне эту аранжировку и видео, если можно...Очень интересно!!!
Передавайте привет огромный сыну от меня с Камчатки.
Если ему будет интересно, есть песни, где можно использовать электрогитару... а рок ему нравится? :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
очень нужна!!! и я появляюсь когда имеется возможность.

спасибо

Александра!!! Вы просто молодец!!! Мне  с вами приятно общаться!!!
Спасибо!!!:smile:

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Женечка, забегаю на минутку...завтра семинар по сетевому взаимодействию у меня в ДС. Планируем снимать на видео, всё тогда выложу.  А у тебя очень классные модельки для малышей! Обязательно возьмем в работу
__________________


Вам, Леночка!!! Всегда рада...Поражаюсь вашему профессионализму и необыкновенному таланту  без границ....Счастлива, что есть такие люди!!! 
Очень была бы рада, если бы мои дети попали к вам в садик, но увы, их дошкольное воспитание желало бы лучшего...Спасибо!!!

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
Ну, и что же Вы, Женя, медлите?!!!! Попросите модераторов, пусть Вова открывает каждую новую страницу!!!!! Во всех темах!!!!

К модераторам уже обратилась с просьбой...

Мне кажется я уже об этом писала. а у Вас, извините, началось остинато, причем напрасное.

У меня, скорее, какое то разочарование в себе и в том, что я делаю... Не могу себя понять....ну, и кроме меня самой тоже никто не  разберется.... нужно какое то необыкновенное, космическое время...собрать себя... как "Лего"...

Паучина -- это другая песня. там только один куплет. Но это пальчиковая игра-песня. С каждым куплетом меняется позиция соединения. Поищите в книжке "Звуки, ритмы и слова"
Вы перепутали в связи с ней другое. На самом деле это гениальный контрапункт. Одновременно поются 2 песни. Одна пропаучка. другая про барашка. И в фонограмме обе мелодии очень хорошо слышно.
Но слова песенки про барашка я куда-то дела, поэтому на семинаре и не дала их. Вот у Вас и наехало одно на другое.
Там так. барашек гуляет, у него спрашивают -- что делаешь. Он отвечает. что ест травку, гуляет и ростит шерсть, чтобы из нее на зиму связали шарфик, шапочку и куртку.

Вот теперь поняла и вспомнила...спасибо, а то коллеги меня спрашивают... 2, 3 куплет... а я сама и не помню, что они были... все разобрались...спасибо.

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Вот в этом месте я ничего не понимаю. О каком вокализе идет речь? У того, что Женя сочинила есть фонограмма? Это контрапункт к чему то? Или это самостоятельное произведение? Я не понимаю, про вокализ тоже.....этот вокализ фа мажор мой, а про какой Алла спрашивает, не знаю....:redface: для моего вокализа фонограммы нет, не писала.... вернее писала, но только на синтезаторе....формат миди....его если сбросить. он звучать будет как караочная... этот вокализ - самостоятельное произведение..

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Очень хороший гимн! Настоящий! А жанр очень трудный, да, Женя?
Как хорошо, что у Вас находятся нужные интонации и певческие и речевые, чтобы не сделать произведение плоским. Умница! И поклонники и исполнители, по-моему, уже появились!

Спасибо!!! Да, жанр сложный...согласна... музыке посвящено множество стихов и песен, но хотелось чего особенного...
Может быть, настанет тот день, когда его будут петь многие школы, а может быть есть смысл перевести на международный язык и отправить в другие страны.... мечтаю

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Уроки скоро появятся, обещаю...надо немного подождать... есть хорошие дети, но они еще болеют....

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Моя коллега считает, что мне нужно издать свой авторский сборник. !! Хочу спросить  совета, как вы думаете, мое время пришло? Я достаточно профессионально подхожу к тому, чтобы себя популяризировать???...

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Да, я вроде бы и чувствую, но как то не хватает смелости и уверенности в том, что творю... Все то, что я делала раньше не имело откликов и я затруднялась...нужно ли это вообще кому то, но вы помогли мне поверить в себя.... за что вас бесконечно благодарю, ценю, уважаю и люблю безгранично!!!

----------


## begden

О каком вокализе идет речь? У того, что Женя сочинила есть фонограмма? Это контрапункт к чему то? Или это самостоятельное произведение?[/QUOTE]

Все ноты вокализов у меня в одной папке. Когда стала печатать их в редакторе, увидела, что к вокализу фа мажор нет фонограммы и стала приставать к вам! Вы дали ноты с музыкой. Сначала я решила, что просто это другой нотный вариант, но вскоре поняла, что вокализ не тот. Ещё позже Женя повторно выложила свой фа мажорный вокализ, вот тут я и поняла свою ошибку.

----------


## Олесечка

Женечка, прости, что опять долго не заходила к тебе. Но, к сожалению, пока так... Солнышко, звездочка, нет... Солнце, Звезда, ты такая умница! Я все твои шедевры показываю Мишутке. А его, как я поняла, не обманешь. Ему так нравится все, что ты делаешь. я восхищаюсь тобой. Женечка, сама я музыку не пишу, и поэтому люди, создающие музыкальные произведения для меня что - то Бодественное, а это так и есть. Никакого пессимизма быть не должно, ты НЕ топчешься на месте, ты двигаешься, развиваешься, растешь. Продолжай! Все что ты делаешь нужно всем - нам, детям,  и тебе. Раз ОНО зреет в тебе и просит выхода - помоги ему. Спасибо тебе за твое творчество. Ты - волшебница!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

ДОРОГИЕ все мои знакомые и близкие здесь люди!!!
От всего сердца поздравляю с замечательными яркими и красочными праздниками!!!
Желаю всем добра!!! Мира!!!Счастья!!! Творческих успехов!!!
Узор на окнах инеем сверкает,
Повсюду снег серебряный лежит,
Пусть Новый год удачу щедро дарит,
Заветные мечты осуществит!
И пусть судьбы приятные подарки,
Дни светлые и радостные ждут!
От всей души - здоровья и достатка,
Успехов в наступающем году!

[IMG]http://*********org/156039.gif[/IMG]

----------


## a_k_gib

*Доброго времени суток, Евгения!
ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС, ТАЛАНТЛИВЕЙШЕГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА, С НАСТУПИВШИМ НОВЫМ 2010 ГОДОМ!

ЖЕЛАЮ ВАМ ЕЩЁ МНОГО-МНОГО ДНЕЙ РАДОВАТЬСЯ САМОЙ И РАДОВАТЬ НАС, ВАШИХ КОЛЛЕГ, ВАШИМ ЧУДЕСНЫМ ТВОРЧЕСТВОМ!

У МЕНЯ НЕТ СЛОВ, ЧТОБЫ ПЕРЕДАТЬ ТОТ ВОСТОРГ В КАКОЙ Я ПРИШЛА, ПОСЛУШАВ "ЗВЕЗДОПАД".

СРАЗУ ВОЗНИКЛО ОГРОМНОЕ ЖЕЛАНИЕ ПОСТАВИТЬ ТАНЕЦ НА ЭТУ ПЕСНЮ.

ТОЛЬКО ПРЕДСТАВЬТЕ СЕБЕ: МАЛЕНЬКИЕ ЗВЕЗДОЧКИ (дети) В ОКРУЖЕНИИ ВЗРОСЛОЙ ЗВЕЗДЫ-БАЛЕРИНЫ (у меня есть такая возможность). 
ДАЖЕ ГОЛОВА ЗАКРУЖИЛАСЬ ОТ ПРЕДВОСХИЩЕНИЯ!
СЧАСТЬЯ ВАМ ОГРОМНОГО, ЕВГЕНИЯ!  ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ!
*
Спасибо, Олесенька, что направила меня в эту "тему"!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Дорогая Альфия!!!! Большое спасибо вам за такие добрые слова!!!
Как приятно, что вы зашли в мою тему!!!! Все благодаря, Татьяне Анатольевне, которая увидела во мне творчество и заставила (в хорошем смысле этого слова) открыть мастерскую. Очень счастлива знакомству таких людей!!!
Желаю вам всего самого наилучшего!!!
А за танец заранее огромное спасибо!!! Что получится, поделитесь, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Олесечка

Женечка, танец получится - супер!!!!!! Потому что Альфиюшечка - очень-очень талантливый человек!Ваш творческий союз из двух ярких звезд создаст настоящий шедевр

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Спасибо, дорогая Олесечка!!! Я и не сомневаюсь в создании грандиозного шедевра!!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Сегодня создалось очень оригинальное сочинение, хочу предложить вашему вниманию, дорогие мои!!!
Что это??? или песня или декламация....жанр не определен и пока только текст с минусом... позже будет плюс..
Конечно время года сейчас зима, но думаю летнего настроения нам всем не помешает...
"Летом"
http://ifolder.ru/15802823
Саша Чёрный 
ЛЕТОМ
вступление
(говорком) летом… как эхо…отвечает летом
громче… летом… фольклор отвечает  
За селом на полной воле
Веет ветер-самолет.
Там картофельное поле
Все лиловеньким цветет. – 2 раза

А за полем, где рябинка
Вечно с ветром не в ладу,
Сквозь дубняк бежит тропинка
Вниз, к студеному пруду.ааа ми ре си ля си
проигрыш

(со слабой доли говорком) 
Сквозь кусты мелькнула лодка,
Рябь и солнца острый блеск. блеск….
Hа плоту грохочет четко
Дробь вальков под гулкий всплеск (выкрик). рассеять…
проигрыш
фольклор
Пруд синеет круглой чашкой.
Ивы клонятся к воде...
Hа плоту лежат рубашки,
А мальчишки все в пруде. (пруде эхом)  -2 раза.

Солнце брызнуло полоской.
Тени вьются словно дым,
Эх, я встану за березкой,
да и выбегу я к ним!
со слабой За селом на полной воле
со слабой Веет ветер-самолет.
со слабой Там картофельное поле
со слабой Все лиловеньким цветет.
летом летом летом (вверх по звукам трезвучия…)

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1019232.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
[IMG][http://*********ru/1024355.jpg/IMG]

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1024355.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Олесечка!! Не могу ответить на твое сообщение!!! Спасибо за все!!!
Поздравляю тебя и всех замечательных друзей нашего форума с замечательным праздником Рождеством!!!
По заснеженным дорогам, к нам торопится, летит
РОждество Христово в гости в двери всех оно стучит...

Строки из моей рождественской песни..

Света, мира, любви, радости, творческих успехов, друзья мои!! Да хранит вас Господь!!!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/991588.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олесечка

Женя, я послушала твое новое произведение. Несмотря на подробные рекомендации, навеоное. все-таки где-то сбилась, но это ерунда. Я подожду это Чудо в твоем исполнении. А пока просто приятно, необычайно приятно просто слушать, смотреть текст и слушать.



> Что это??? или песня или декламация....жанр не определен


Когда-нибудь ты определишься с жанром, а я пока скажу тебе , что это Песнь, Песнь Души. Великолепно. Очень хорошо и спокойно на душе. такое умиротворение, от прослушивания этой чудесной музыки настает такая гармония с миром и собой! Спасибо, ты - кудесница!

Я тоже поздравляю тебя с Рождеством!

[IMG]http://*********ru/999807.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1004927.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## a_k_gib

Евгения, Олесенька и все, кто видит и слышит меня, 
ОТ ВСЕГО СЕРДЦА ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ РОЖДЕСТВОМ ХРИСТОВЫМ!
СЧАСТЬЯ ВАМ ЖЕНСКОГО, ЛЮБВИ НЕЗЕМНОЙ И МИРА В СЕМЬЕ! 

КАК ЗДОРОВО, ЧТО ВСЕ МЫ ЗДЕСЬ СЕГОДНЯ СОБРАЛИСЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!

КАК ТОЛЬКО ВЫЙДУ НА РАБОТУ, СРАЗУ ЖЕ НАЧНУ "КОЛДОВАТЬ" НАД ТАНЦЕМ "ЗВЕЗДОПАД".

----------


## Олесечка

Женя, ау!!!!!!! Ты где, солнышко ясное?!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Дорогая Олесечка!!! Я не пропала... У меня пропал и уплыл, уничтожился, испарился и испепелился интернет......... КОШМАР!!!!!!!!!!Ругалась с сотрудниками сети!!! И все напрасно!!!! Пока я в сети и есть возможность....очень быстро пишу.... обязательно зайду во все темы... Простите, милые девочки!!!

----------


## Олесечка

Ну вот..... Мы все равно с тобой! Будем держать кулачки за тебя и посылать мысленно сигналы, чтобы  сеть твоя заработала.

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Спасибо, дорогая Олеческа!!!Обожаю тебя!!! И всех!!! Такие новости произошли, не передать....Было мероприятие в библиотеке, видео не могу загрузить.. Пытаюсь, стараюсь, не идет!!!! Прямо плачу...

----------


## T.BOROVIK

Ах, как жалко!!!! Я и представить не могу себя без всех девчонок, а если глючит, то нервничаю страшно, кажется мир из под ног уходит.

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Ой!!!! такую работу провели и очень хочется вас порадовать!!!! Видео есть, а никак не общается с нами... Использовали вашу модель... с родителями, так здорово!!! Огромное вам спасибо!!! Там и молодекламация Солнце в исполнении девочки 9 лет... И рэп моего Саши п/г... Буду  пытаться еще и еще!!! Спасибо вам всем за поддержку.

----------


## Светорада

Женечка, замечательная вы наша!!! Очень нравятся все ваши творения!!! Спасибо за глоток лета. Так же как и у Олеси не получилось прочитать, запинаемся:smile:

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Здравствуйте все!!!!!!!!! Который день бьюсь с интернетом!!!! Ничего не получается!!! Видео не загружается. Загрузила фото кое-как. 
Силин Саша подготовишка, талант. Поет рэп, сочиненный мамой. Вилючинск, библиотека
[URL="http://*********ru/1029019.jpg

[size="1"]*Добавлено через 1 минуту*[/size]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1029019.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Олесечка

Ура!!!!!!! Появилась!!!!!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Олесечка! ПРобиваюсь!!!
А это "Паучина" совместно с родителями. Вилючинск, библиотека. Видео не грузится. :frown:
[IMG]http://*********ru/989083.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## T.BOROVIK

Соскучилась по Вас, Женя, уже до темной грусти!!!!!! Как же долго Вас не было!!!!! И как Вас не хватает здесь!!!!!

Вы теперь нам все по этапам и дням будете рассказывать, да? Ведь столько времени прошло!!! У Вас там ведь горы и клондайки всего!!!!
Очень хочется все-все-все узнать!!!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Да будет Вам -- грузится-не грузится!!!!!! Словами пишите, только сегодня, точнее у вас уже завтра!!!!! Мы ведь ждем!!!!!!! Разве не понятно, что уже не важно -- как! Главное -- с нами!!!!!*

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Как я по ВАс всех скучаюююююююююююююююююю!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Да, за это время очень много произошло. Самое главное то, что мы находимся в ожидании. Осталось совсем немного. 12-14 краевая теоретическая олимпиада по сольфеджио и музыкальной литературе. Все это время мы находимся в напряжении жутком.. Дети устали от меня (наверное). Они об этом не скажут никогда. Сколько многого я узнала вместе с ними о Шопене. Настолько глубоко мы погружены в уникальное и безграничное творчество этого великого композитора.
В связи с этом я написала вокально-инструментальную композицию на стихи Леонида Хаустова "В этом доме родился Шопен". К этой композиции папа одного из конкурсантов создал замечательный клип.

----------


## T.BOROVIK

Пишите еще!!!! Обо всех делах, а лучше бы и о процессе, ведь наверняка было мноооооооого интересного.
Передайте привет Вике, вероятно, она погрузилась на самое "дно" подготовки к олимпиаде...:wink:

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Пальчиковую игру  про Муху  перевоплотила в песню "Чухи-мухи". Поет вся школа. Не только дети, но и преподаватели.
С детьми сделали свои музыкальные инструменты. Назвали их кубысами и яйцами шейкерами. Взяли обыкновенные баночки из-под чипсов "Принглс", наполнили их разной крупой: горохом, пшеном, гречкой, рисом. Завернули в фольгу, очень эстетично, а какой звук. Так вот, песню "Беле мама" поем с аккомпанементом на этих шумовых инструментах.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Вику видела мельком. Привет передам! Она действительно очень серьезно занята, думаю, что скоро появится. 

А еще появилось продолжение "Чухи-мухи", называется "Смышынная чухындра" в латино-американских ритмах.

Выступали в библиотеке, подготовили программу удивительно мира музыки.
Совместно с пианистами. 
Мои дети пели. Подготовишки с родителями 2 песенки: пальчиковую Паучинку и Вот лягушка на дорожке.
Кстати, с этой песенкой была интересная история. Когда мы ее разучивали, то мой Саша Силин пел так: Вот лягушка на дорожке, у нее замерзли ножки. Значит ей нужны ни теплые штаны, а САПОГИ!!!!!!!!!!
И никак не хотел принимать другое. Он отказывался понимать... На ножки нужны сапожки и все!!! Мы посмеялись.
Один папа п/г осваивает ксилофон, сам военный. Но, как честный пионер ходит и на ритмику, и на сольфеджио. Если касается заданий у доски, его от нее "не отодрать".

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
Дети заметно изменились. И я с ними. Творим вместе. Недавно сочиняли сказку про интервалы, но пока не выставляю, там нужно корректировать. Построена  на образных ассоциациях. 
Хотелось показать звучащие картины, которые дети пишут и сочиняют сами, но... видео..
А тут еще участвуем в конкурсе методических работ. 
Работы прилагаем такие: моя "авторская программа по обучению игры на синтезаторе", Екатерина наша пишет работу про виды мажора и минора, а также коллективную работу наших общешкольных мероприятий.
В конце декабря проводила концерт с детьми по общему фортепиано, это некая форма зачета - концерт.

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*
Сейчас, помимо подготовки к конкурсу, готовимся к выступлению в войсковой части.

----------


## Олесечка

Женя, как у тебя все интересно. Понимаем, как загружена сейчас, но только не теряйся больше, хоть просто "привет" пиши! Чтобы знать, что у тебя, звездочка. все в порядке. Желяю тебе и твоим деткам удачно выступить на олимпиаде.

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Вова есть, наверное, везде. Этот ребенок до умопомрачения любит выступать. Не дай Бог, если я буду выступать без него. Он очень обидится.  Сейчас готовимся к выступлению в войсковую часть к папе. 
В Паучинке Вова в сером костюме, коротко стриженный. Подстриг сам себе челку, пришлось выравнивать. :biggrin:

----------


## T.BOROVIK

Передайте ему, что несмотря на все стрижки, я его узнала и очень обрадовалась этому чудесному и очень ярко-театрально-музыкальному своему другу.

Ему - салют из всех пушек, конечно!!!!!!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Привет!!! Передала!! Счастлив!!! Артист готов к серьезным выступлениям!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Дорогие мои!! Спасибо Вам всем огромное за то, что вы есть и всегда меня поддерживаете в любую минуту!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1031989.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Предлагаю вашему вниманию песню "Смышиная чухындра", прошу прощение за качество нотного текста... Слова простые... Песня о том, как всем детям здорово, интересно на уроке сольфеджио, что они не могут удержаться от улыбок и смеха!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1011543.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
«Смышиная чухындра»
сл. И муз Сартаковой Е. 2010

Вступление
А все дети смеются,
А все дети веселятся!
О-е-е!
И совсем, ведь не дерутся
И ни капли не дразнятся!
О-е-е!
Ну, а что же приключилось?
Что же с ними, что случилось?
О-е-е!
Что же за болезнь настала?
Что всем очень смешно стало?
О-е-е!

Припев:
Смышиная чухындра!
Смышиная чухындра!
Заразила меня! Ай!
Заразила тебя! Ой!
Смышиная чухындра!
Смышиная чухындра!
Заразила меня! 
Заразила тебя! 

Проигрыш

Соль- соль- до -4 до-ми
Соль-соль- до -4 до-ми
Ха-ха-ха!
Соль-соль- си-4, си- ре
Хо-хо-хо!
Соль- соль- до -4 до-ми
Соль-соль- до -4 до-ми
Хи-хи-хи!
Хэ-16
Ну, и дела!!

Припев – 2 раза
Смышиная чухындра!
Смышиная чухындра!
Заразила меня! Ай!
Заразила тебя! Ой!
Смышиная чухындра!
Смышиная чухындра!
Заразила сейчас! 
Заразила всех нас! 

Декламирует 1:
А все дети смеются,
А все дети веселятся!
И совсем, ведь не дерутся
И ни капли не дразнятся!
Ну, а что же приключилось?
Что же с ними, что случилось?
Что же за болезнь настала?

Все: Всем смешно!!!!

Припев:
Смышиная чухындра! 1: чухи-мухи!
Смышиная чухындра! 1: чухи-мухи!
Заразила меня! Ай!
Заразила тебя! Ой!
Смышиная чухындра! Все: чухи-мухи!
Смышиная чухындра! Все: чухи- мухи!!
Заразила сейчас! 
Заразила всех вас! 
Заразила всех вас! 

Чухи-мухи!



*Добавлено через 49 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/998230.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 50 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1001302.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 52 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/986966.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 57 минут*
Ну, вот наконец то загрузилась!!!:smile:

----------


## Сольмидолька

Просто и великолепно!Взрывная песенка!!! Снимаю шляпу и поюююю...

----------


## begden

Обалденная песенка. Никак вторую страницу открыть не могу, быстрее бы уже!

Ой, дождалась, а она такая же, как первая.

----------


## Олесечка

Женечка, СУПЕР песня! Картинку меняй, лучше фотографию твоих детей или своего веселого сыночка. Представляю как ему нравится эта песня.

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Девочки!!! Спасибо Вам большое!! 
Эта песня является продолжением первой "Чухи-мухи", я ее еще не выкладывала, писала о ней, что она являлась пальчиковой игрой, на первой странице есть видео. Мне захотелось ее сделать ярче, поэтому написала песню "Чухи-мухи", движения придумывали с детьми на ходу. Жаль, что не могу загрузить видео, вы бы посмотрели.
А эта песня сама по себе вы просилась, кто то из детей выкрикнул слово одно "чухындра" и полилось.

*Добавлено через 55 секунд*
Я извиняюсь, что выложено 2 раза начало... комп подводит. :frown:

----------


## matvi-elena

> Я извиняюсь, что выложено 2 раза начало... комп подводит.



Женя, я подредактировала ( убрала повтор первой странички).

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Спасибо большое Елена!!! :smile:

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Получила письмо! Все сделаю!!! Пыталась Вам писать, не уходит письмо. :frown:

----------


## Natasha39

Здравствуйте Евгения! По работам я вижу вы творческий человек, любите заниматься любимым делом! Прослушав "Звездопад", я поняла , что это мелодикламация, или ошибаюсь?! Музыка приятная, расслабляет, прочищает все мозги, душу. Спасибо! Рада познакомиться с вами виртуально!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Здравствуйте, Наталья! Спасибо вам за теплые слова. Данное творение действительно является мелодекламацией. Жанр, которым начинала увлекаться сравнительно недавно. Сложный, но глубокий и проникновенный. Особенно приятно с ним работать вместе с детьми, которые раскрываются на глазах. Это самое ценное для преподавателя. Рада знакомству!

----------


## Vika23

Женя, Вашу замечательную песенку оформили в видео формат и добавили аранжировку. По-моему здорово получилось. Посмотрите на форуме Т.Боровик в разделе "Нам гамма строить и жить помогает" (пост 647)

----------


## Ketvik

Женя!!! Очень прошу выложите   "Пальчиковую игру про муху" и слова и ноты "Чухи-мухи".На первой странице открыть не получается.

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

По вашей просьбе Ketvik выложу "Чухи-мухи", как только загружу. Пальчиковая игра, которая сейчас является песней. Есть минус.

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

http://files.mail.ru/E5EG9M
 это ссылка на ноты.

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

http://webfile.ru/4931491. Еще ссылка на те же ноты.

----------


## matvi-elena

> По вашей просьбе Ketvik выложу "Чухи-мухи", как только загружу. Пальчиковая игра, которая сейчас является песней. Есть минус.


Женя, рады Вас снова видеть и  что появилась возможность общаться с Вами на форуме!  :Aga:

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

> Женя, рады Вас снова видеть и  что появилась возможность общаться с Вами на форуме!


И я очень вам рада!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Ссылка на ноты, продолжение: http://files.mail.ru/1NIPYU
И хвостик: http://files.mail.ru/E6UI5S

----------


## Сольмидолька

*Евгения!* 
Спасибо за Ваши работы!
Моим детям очень нравится Ваша "Чухындра" и песенка о ритмике! 
Удачи Вам  и творчества!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

> *Евгения!* 
> Спасибо за Ваши работы!
> Моим детям очень нравится Ваша "Чухындра" и песенка о ритмике! 
> Удачи Вам  и творчества!


Спасибо большое! И вам желаю огромного удовольствия от вашей работы.

Примите "-" Смышиной чухындры (оригинал).
http://files.mail.ru/M0BT6A

----------


## semenu-elena

Недавно на форуме, скачала "Чухындру",песенка просто захватывающая! Нельзя ли обновить другие ссылки ?Очень была бы признательна.

----------


## belta123

Женя! Спасибо за чудесные песенки!!!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Спасибо! Ссылки обновлю чуть позже... пока нет времени... Всех поздравляю с наступающим Новым Годом! Мира, счастья и творческих успехов!!!

----------


## Елена Лососовская

Ещё не раз вам скажут огромнейшее спасибо за ваш труд,за ваше творчество!!!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Песенка "Жирафик" на ч.8

http://narod.ru/disk/2821876001/%D0%...D0%BA.JPG.html

----------


## matvi-elena

*Женечка! 
*
*Поздравляю с праздником Рождества!*

*Самым волшебным праздником, когда мы все вновь чувствуем себя детьми и верим в чудо! Пусть в наши  сердца войдет Надежда, Вера и Любовь! А уютный дом наполнится СЧАСТЬЕМ!* 

*Это в подарок Вам и всем тем , кто посещает Вашу мастерскую *  :Oj:  

*ссылка :* http://narod.ru/disk/2827931001/%D0%...0%9E1.avi.html

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2069198m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Леночка!!! Спасибо Вам огромное за поздравление!!! Я присоединяюсь и желаю всем мира, счастья, света и добра!!!

Р.S. Прошу прощения за статичность преподнесения песенки, не могу вставить картинку.  :No2:

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Веселая песенка "Чухи-мухи". Есть "-".

http://files.mail.ru/RS4UIF

http://files.mail.ru/H7WOGP

Пойте с удовольствием! К этой песенке есть движения. Пишите в личку.

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Предлагаю пьесы для фортепиано из авторского сборника "Котята". Этот материал можно использовать на ритмике, на сольфеджио с использованием шумовых инструментов.
http://files.mail.ru/5U90P8

http://files.mail.ru/P1CJ6U

Играйте с удовольствием!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Пожалуйста, подскажите как вставлять картинку.... Спасибо!

----------


## lina222

> Пожалуйста, подскажите как вставлять картинку.... Спасибо!


картинку можно загрузить вот сюда...http://*********org/index.php, а потом уже ссылку вставлять на форуме.

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Таких замечательных котят нарисовала мама ученицы.

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/630842.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

:Grin:

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

за окончанием пьесы обращайтесь в личку.

----------


## Ирина Кузьмина

*Сартакова Евгения*, 
Евгения, пришлите, пожалуйста на адрес presto53@rambler.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Сонатbyf

> В связи с этом я написала вокально-инструментальную композицию на стихи Леонида Хаустова "В этом доме родился Шопен". К этой композиции папа одного из конкурсантов создал замечательный клип.


 Ну, и где Ваша работа? ЖДЕМ!!! :Vah:

----------


## semenu-elena

> Веселая песенка "Чухи-мухи". Есть "-".
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/RS4UIF
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/H7WOGP
> 
> Пойте с удовольствием! К этой песенке есть движения. Пишите в личку.


спасибо за ноты!! А можно "-" и движения? Очень нравится песня!!
semenu-elena@yandex.ru

----------


## Сонатbyf

*Сартакова Евгения*, 
Женечка, пожалуйста, обновите ссылки или перезалейте (Яндекс, mail) 
Про ритмику + и -
Гимн музыке + и -
Если есть друзья + и -
Новогодняя песня + и -
Клип портреты композиторов
Поиграем в слова видеоритм
СПАСИБИЩЕ.

----------


## semenu-elena

> *Сартакова Евгения*, 
> Женечка, пожалуйста, обновите ссылки или перезалейте (Яндекс, mail) 
> Про ритмику + и -
> Гимн музыке + и -
> Если есть друзья + и -
> Новогодняя песня + и -
> Клип портреты композиторов
> Поиграем в слова видеоритм
> СПАСИБИЩЕ.


присоединяюсь к просьбе!!!!было бы  просто супер!!!

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

С удовольствием!
Минус песенки "Про ритмику"
http://files.mail.ru/DD5YXY

Плюса к сожалению нет, но есть видео.
Ссылка на видео http://files.mail.ru/Q81KA2

Гимн музыке "-", плюса нет.
http://files.mail.ru/1SUAY4

"Если есть друзья" "-"
http://files.mail.ru/J54AN7

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

Видео-ритм "Поиграем в слова".
http://files.mail.ru/HZNPAB
Читаем слова по два раза в данном темпе.

"Чухи-мухи" минус http://files.mail.ru/9FI3L9

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

"Котята играют"
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/603907.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## валерия дивина

Евгения, очень понравился ваш Марш котят. Просто великолепно!  :Ok: 
Спасибо огромное!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ирина Кузьмина

*Сартакова Евгения*, Спасибо большое за ноты.

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

:Tender:

----------


## ЖАННЧИК

Евгения, спасибо Вам большое! Моим ученикам ОЧЕНЬ нравятся Ваши работы (особенно «Смышиная чухындра»). Желаю Вам творческого вдохновения!

----------


## TaDmi

Евгения, спасибо за ноты! Чудесные котята)))

----------


## Светорада

*Сартакова Евгения*, огромное спасибо за котят :Vishenka 33:

----------

